# Hello from Sacramento.



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Check out Wilderness Archery in Rocklin. they are both Bowhunters and target archers

Also check out Maya Archery club

Maya Archers 
Roseville, Ca.
PO Box 1072
Roseville, Ca. 95678-1072
916-786-5557
E-mail: [email protected]
http://www.mayaarchers.com/
Range is located off Hwy 80 (Atlantic Ave exit) off of Berry St.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## mtnbowhunter85 (Dec 23, 2008)

hey


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Eric. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Research is a good thing...Welcome to AT! Hope u find the bow that works best for you. Happy Shooting :archer:


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome 2 AT glad you joined


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## KI6HNB (Dec 22, 2008)

Well it took me 10 years but I finally bought a bow. lol. Went to Wilderness Archery and signed up for one of their classes. Joined the local club too.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there Eric, Welcome to the forums!


----------

